# Hotels for Couples?? Want to spend some time.. so help me guys.... !!!



## kool (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi guys..... I'm studying in NOIDA, and my GF lives in  jaipur, she is also student, in MITS. we both are from patna. We dont get time to spend together, so this time, after 15 Feb. we r planning to spend some time in JAIPUR, we both are 22 years old. So guys, i just want to know about some good hotels or guesthouse for 2 days. I know its risky to stay, but many couples do this... We both belongs to good families, but our family don't know about our relationship. 

*So, tell me any good hotels which are safe for unmarried couples like us. And also some good places to roam together. 
*
My budget is Rs.3000 for 2 day for room only.


----------



## ico (Jan 29, 2011)

Check this out: Jaipur Hotels


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 30, 2011)

I've stayed at jai mahal . It's good for couples. But it might not fit your budget. Do check it out. And as for places to go , there are n number of places to go in jaipur. Enjoy


----------



## kool (Jan 30, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I've stayed at jai mahal . It's good for couples. But it might not fit your budget. Do check it out. And as for places to go , there are n number of places to go in jaipur. Enjoy




Are hotels safe in jaipur ??? I dont knw about that city..!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 30, 2011)

I stayed for a short while. They seemed safe. To be on the safe side book the room as husband and wife to keep the prying eyes away.


----------



## Faun (Jan 30, 2011)

^^wont they ask id card or something ?


----------



## @vi (Jan 30, 2011)

No ! what ID card they ask for husband and wife


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 30, 2011)

^
ID that have same surname maybe? 

BTW that kinda hotel won't ask for ID.


----------



## kool (Jan 30, 2011)

But my many friends told there is no problem for unmarried couple also..!!


----------



## Faun (Jan 31, 2011)

^^first remove you signature...lol

It shouldn't matter if you go as unmarried couples.


----------



## asingh (Jan 31, 2011)

You should be able to find a decent hotel for 3K per night. Make sure it is in the main city, and not a shady secluded lane. Doubt they will cross question on marital status, it is a tourist city. By the way, there was no need to mention who all would be staying with you. Safety is the same be it whom so ever you choose to have a vacation with. Edit your post if you want to -- to keep the hawks at bay.


----------



## ico (Jan 31, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^first remove you signature...lol


I agree with this.


----------



## gagan007 (Jan 31, 2011)

Jaipur is very safe city to live/roam/tour. Avoid hotels/lodges near Railway Station and Bus Stands. No one asks for ID card for booking a hotel. And yeah, whether you tell them or not, any hotelier can identify if you are married or just romancing. It is not that hard to tell.


BTW I can't believe that this thread is in TDF


----------



## kool (Jan 31, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^first remove you signature...lol
> 
> It shouldn't matter if you go as unmarried couples.





gagan007 said:


> Jaipur is very safe city to live/roam/tour. Avoid hotels/lodges near Railway Station and Bus Stands. No one asks for ID card for booking a hotel. And yeah, whether you tell them or not, any hotelier can identify if you are married or just romancing. It is not that hard to tell.
> 
> 
> BTW I can't believe that this thread is in TDF



I couldnt find right column for this question.. 



Faun said:


> ^^first remove you signature...lol
> 
> It shouldn't matter if you go as unmarried couples.





ico said:


> I agree with this.



My signature is not visible to me..!!


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 31, 2011)

kool said:


> My signature is not visible to me..!!



but visible to us. if you want i can read it for you


----------



## ico (Jan 31, 2011)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------

